# can i use these samsung speakers on this pyle receiver?



## djloui (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi, how are you? I need help
With this. Im going to buy this Pyle Receiver. I already have a powered sony subwoofer which I going to hook it up with the Pre-Amp. I just need 4 surround speakers. So I was wondering if I can use these samsung surround speakers in this pyle receiver?

http://mobile.walmart.com/ip/Pyle-H...eiver-System-with-USB-SD-Card-Reader/27449509


http://m.ebay.com/itm/201220619531


Thanks you


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

djloui said:


> Hi, how are you? I need help
> With this. Im going to buy this Pyle Receiver. I already have a powered sony subwoofer which I going to hook it up with the Pre-Amp. I just need 4 surround speakers. So I was wondering if I can use these samsung surround speakers in this pyle receiver?
> 
> http://mobile.walmart.com/ip/Pyle-H...eiver-System-with-USB-SD-Card-Reader/27449509
> ...


The speakers are, well, OK. However, the receiver is STEREO ONLY. You will not get it to decode any digital signals because it is analog only. Result: you will not get real surround, only dual stereo play.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Also to add to what Kal said the Pyle does not have a subwoofer pre out.


----------



## djloui (Nov 10, 2014)

Kal Rubinson said:


> The speakers are, well, OK. However, the receiver is STEREO ONLY. You will not get it to decode any digital signals because it is analog only. Result: you will not get real surround, only dual stereo play.


Thank you for your responce. 
I may sound silly, but the reason I'm going to buy this stereo is because I want to have more sound in my living room. I have a samsung HT-D5300 which I was willing to hook it up with the Pyle pre-amp output, and have both system playing at the same time. I just want to do this setup to listen to loud music. Should I do this? 

Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

djloui said:


> I want to have more sound in my living room. I have a samsung HT-D5300 which I was willing to hook it up with the Pyle pre-amp output, and have both system playing at the same time. I just want to do this setup to listen to loud music. Should I do this?
> 
> Thanks


Yes that would work, just remember that neither of these systems will go very loud without distortion that will eventually damage them. The pre out of the Pyle may not be variable so you may have to adjust volumes on both systems.


----------



## djloui (Nov 10, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> Yes that would work, just remember that neither of these systems will go very loud without distortion that will eventually damage them. The pre out of the Pyle may not be variable so you may have to adjust volumes on both systems.


Thanks a lot. I One more question, I was looking at the pyle manual and it says that it supports 8ohm (impendance) speaker. These speakers that I showed you before
http://m.ebay.com/itm/201220619531
Says they're 3ohms. It doesn't matter if they're different impendance?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

3ohms is a hard load to drive. That would eventually overheat the amp.


----------



## djloui (Nov 10, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> 3ohms is a hard load to drive. That would eventually overheat the amp.


What about 4 ohm or 6 ohm would be fine?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would only recommend speakers with 6ohm or higher.


----------



## djloui (Nov 10, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> I would only recommend speakers with 6ohm or higher.


Great. Thanks a lot for your help


----------

